# Pompano Rig floats and beads ?



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to scrape together what I need to put together some Pompano Rigs. What size floats and beads should I use? Local suppliers or online resources? Colors etc ?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I use 40# mono so I won't pop my sinker off, with one or two droppers, 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks, brightened up with neon pink shrimp fishbites, sometimes further tipped with peeled fresh table shrimp. (I recommend TC's lucky shrimps from Perdido Seafood under Baars bridge). The long-cast rig has a single short dropper, 5 oz pyramid, and a 2 inch piece of fishbite, no shrimp.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks much !


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I use 15 to 20 pound test. But if you fish during Memorial day weekend you might want to bump it up to 90 pound test or more when using beads


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Here ya go. 




SurfFishMeister gets credit for the video


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the shout out!!!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I use a 15 lb. floro leader rig, 28 inches with two droppers, 8" inches apart. I've been using float hooks on the top dropper and either a #2 circle or #2 kahle hooks on the bottom, but fishmeister has a great option on his float hooks. FLoat hooks can be found on YouTube. Fishgum (fishmeister) on youtube has some great videos and good information.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got to get my hearing checked. Each time he said Fish Gum, I was hearing Fish Scum and going " what?".


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> I've got to get my hearing checked. Each time he said Fish Gum, I was hearing Fish Scum and going " what?".


That’s funny maybe I need to hold up a FishGum sign every time I say it.......


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I just ordered some floats and beads from Lurepartsonline.com. I plan to use 20# fluoro and 3/0 circle
Good videos and useful info in this thread. Thanks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Badbagger said:


> Going to scrape together what I need to put together some Pompano Rigs. What size floats and beads should I use? Local suppliers or online resources? Colors etc ?


SurfFishMeister has a good video on the surf reports section on how to make float hooks for surf fishing. He also tells what size floats to order...I asked AFTER I felt froggy and leaped...and ordered smaller ones...DOH.

His method is so easy an idiot like me can do it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

My go to float and bead combo


----------

